# 522 receiver smart card?



## Doc_Monty (Sep 12, 2011)

I just purchased a used/ (new never activated) 522 receiver from a gentleman that moved into an apt that provided free cable so the unit sat in his closet still in the box. According to what I have read, these receivers did not use a seperate smart card, the card info was built onto the main board. I have read a few post where some users have had to get a new G3 card in order to activate the 522 receivers. Anyone have any first hand experience with these receivers and any problem with activation? I called Dish Customer support and gave them the R00xxxxxxx receiver number to confirm it could be activated. They said it had never been activated so it sould not be a problem. They did not mention having to get a new smart card.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dish or PMing a DIRT member here will give you the quickest answer. I know that all the 522/625s I install as a tech have a card in them though. If you need one I'm sure Dish will send it to you, for a small fee probably.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then check again System Info screen (press Menu twice) - if card ID is S19xxxx, that it has G3 card in it. If not - expect get new card (for free if you're lucky).


----------

